# Shooting Tethered



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay dokay.....

So my lovely LR won't tether a 5D (classic)...I'm not sure why, but it's pretty frustrating.

All I'm really wanting to do is view the images as I shoot them for sharpness instead of looking on the LCD. Anyone have any suggestions for a "viewing" program (for Mac)?

Thank ye


----------



## Dao (Feb 10, 2014)

The Digital Photo Professional software that shipped with the Canon digital EOS camera support tethering.  Well, at least all of mine does.  You can check and see if your Canon software works as well.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 10, 2014)

How about contacting the LR support just to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

Dao said:


> The Digital Photo Professional software that shipped with the Canon digital EOS camera support tethering.  Well, at least all of mine does.  You can check and see if your Canon software works as well.



I bought mine used. Suggestions on where to get it for the 5D?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 10, 2014)

reavesce said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > The Digital Photo Professional software that shipped with the Canon digital EOS camera support tethering.  Well, at least all of mine does.  You can check and see if your Canon software works as well.
> ...



From Canon's website.


----------



## Dao (Feb 10, 2014)

reavesce said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > The Digital Photo Professional software that shipped with the Canon digital EOS camera support tethering.  Well, at least all of mine does.  You can check and see if your Canon software works as well.
> ...



Do you know anyone around you have the disc you can borrow?  I think it does not have be to the exact one that made for 5D back then.    The reason for that is if I am not mistaken, the one that download from Canon site will not install unless you have the original software or something similar.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

I talked to both Canon and Adobe. The problem is is that the operating system that I'm running, Mavericks, is not compatible with the 5D's processor and protocol. What I'm slightly confused about is that my Mac recognizes the memory card inside the 5D as being an memory card. If there was someway to have the computer recognize the image as it's being taken, that would essentially be at a tethered shoot.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 10, 2014)

You might contact Phase One about Capture One Pro.  The 5D used to be supported.  Not sure if it is completely any longer.  FYI  Capture One pro is a bit pricey but I find it to be a great program.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You might contact Phase One about Capture One Pro.  The 5D used to be supported.  Not sure if it is completely any longer.  FYI  Capture One pro is a bit pricey but I find it to be a great program.



Does it work on OS Mavericks?


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

I use Sofortbild, and it has a bug i can't stand... but its free and works well otherwise.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

leeroix said:


> I use Sofortbild, and it has a bug i can't stand... but its free and works well otherwise.



What's the bug?


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

After taking a shot, and I zoom in to inspect something... every shot after is zoomed in pretty far to the lower left corner.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

leeroix said:


> After taking a shot, and I zoom in to inspect something... every shot after is zoomed in pretty far to the lower left corner.



Will it work with a 5D on mavericks?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 10, 2014)

reavesce said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You might contact Phase One about Capture One Pro.  The 5D used to be supported.  Not sure if it is completely any longer.  FYI  Capture One pro is a bit pricey but I find it to be a great program.
> ...


Capture One Pro does.  Not sure about it with an older 5D.  That's why I suggested you contact Phase One.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 11, 2014)

Its a no-go guys. Without something like EyeFi, I'm afraid the updates to operating systems has outpaced the protocol for the 5D


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 11, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Capture One Pro does.  Not sure about it with an older 5D.  That's why I suggested you contact Phase One.



Based on the price, I don't need it. Not that it's not a great program, I just can't justify the cost. Plus, the 5D doesn't work as a PnP on Mavericks. If I did tether at this point, I would probably use EyeFi, even though it appears to be slow.


----------

